# My giant papillon rabbits, Noisette and Oscar



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

currently awaiting to be bonded, my two gorgeous buns.

Oscar. He is a self giant yellow papillon, will be 2 years old in about 2 weeks!




























and Noisette, my butterfly marked giant yellow papillon, who is again about 2 years old!




























hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous never heard of pappillon rabbits before, they look like they are quite a big breed


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous rabbits...lovely pics.


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

thank you! 

simplysardonic, they are a rather old french breed of rabbit, however rare in the UK, especially the yellow colouring and markings that Noisette has. They usually weigh around 5-8kgs, the same as contis or flemish giants!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow! LOVE the yellow spotted.... first I've seen.... very impressive. I knew a local breeder here who was trying for Yellows a few years ago. I can now see why!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they look fab, ive heard of papillons but never seen them in that much detail they really do look beautifu, are u going to be showing them?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic looking rabbits.
Loving Noisette well smart.
I love rabbits i used to have 16 of them,down to one now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

These two are just stunning!


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

they are Amazing Wow!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

gorgeous bunnies !!! quite big too  great pics


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I do love Giant Papillons... I knew a local breeder and met her bunnies quite a bit. But boy they can be strong and forceful if they need to! I ended up with a trapped nerve in my shoulder which was incredibly painful, needed a lot of treatment and physio after stewarding one at a show years ago, and still have numb areas on that arm & numb fingertips.

On a funnier note, she had a T-shirt made up which said: (across the chest area): "Have you seen my Giant Paps?"


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha great quote!


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks alot guys  I love these two alot, they are like my babies! No showing for either of them though, they are both purely my pets who will live in complete happiness free ranging in the garden and destroying it to shreds!

Noisette is apparently a rather rare breed and colour. I am lucky to have her, she was from a 'rescue' and is the soppiest girl ever, she loves nothing but head massages. She is honestly like a medium sized dog than a rabbit!



MerlinsMum said:


> On a funnier note, she had a T-shirt made up which said: (across the chest area): "Have you seen my Giant Paps?"


   I need myself one of them T shirts... oh, I don't have any of THOSE paps...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow gorgeous rabbits! I really like Noisette's colouring!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my! They're stunning!! x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Janak your bunnys are beautiful, I love giant rabbits they are so friendly and happy, Mine lives in the house and so did my other giant (British steel Male calle Golath)and she is such a good girl, very playful and tame too
Clare


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww! they're gorgeous!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW look at those ears!! They are really gorgeous!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Wow they are beautiful!!!


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!
Am getting a black self doe in two weeks and this just got me even more excited !


----------

